# My big goals/progress thread (with weekly updates)



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

*My big goals/progress thread (Last updated: Week 4/27-11-09)*

*Totals:*
*Easy mode:*
*(8 )* Go for a walk
*(4)* Go to the gym
*(4)* Make dinner/help make dinner
*(3)* Take a bus
*(10)* Wake up before 10 AM on week days
*(14)* Go to sleep before midnight
*(0)* Initiate a conversation with a stranger
*(0)* Work on tidying/redecorating my room

*Hard mode:*
*(0)* Take a train
*(0)* Take a bus into the nearest town
*(0)* Go to a club or pub on my own
*(1)* Go shopping
*(1)* Go to the bank
*(0)* Initiate a conversation with an attractive stranger of the opposite sex
*(0)* Take 2 buses (or 2 small bus journeys and a train) to visit my friend
*(0)* Have a driving lesson

*Nightmare mode:*
*(0)* Find a job
*(0)* Go to college/university/music school
*(0)* Find my own place
*(0)* Pass my driving test and get a full driving licence
*(0)* Get a car
*(0)* Find a partner

*Updates:*
Week 1: 06-11-09
Week 2: 13-11-09
Week 4: 27-11-09


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll be watching this.....I've always wanted to make a similar thread, but was afraid to....


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

This is good...realistic goals, and better structured than anything I did. Just keep pushing through it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

Good goals. Good luck!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

*Week 1*
This week has been a bit dodgy as I added a couple of goals to my schedule that I wasn't prepared for (going on the bus and going to the gym, the latter of which I didn't have the clothes for until the day before), but I've had a go at it, at least. I only managed to completely fulfil a single goal, but next week (or possibly the week after, because I'm going away this Monday and Tuesday), I'll have a cleaner schedule and should get more done. Still, having a crack at two new goals in one week is progress even if I didn't complete the others.

*Planned, easy, repeatable weekly goals (this week):*
*(3/5)* Walk to the shop
*(1/2)* Go to the gym
*(1/3)* Make dinner for myself
*(1/1)* Take a bus
*(3/5)* Wake up before 10 AM every week day
*(5/7)* Go to sleep before midnight every day
*(0/1)* Initiate a conversation with a stranger
*(0/1)* Work on tidying/redecorating my room


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Good thread. Good luck with achieving your goals


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm impressed - you sound like you're working quite hard!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

*Week 2*
Not got much done this week. I was away on Sunday and Monday and messed up my sleeping pattern, so I've been waking up an hour later every day this week. I managed to take a bus, go for a couple of walks (though only 1 was to the shop) and make dinner once. I wasn't expecting to get much done this week anyway though. I only managed to go to the gym once because I'd planned to go on a Wednesday and Friday, leaving 1 day for recovery, which wasn't enough. I did so much work on Wednesday that my muscles were still aching today. I'm not sure if it's because I've only just started training and I'm not used to it, or whether it's because I'm simply doing too much, but I think next week I'm going to leave a 2-3 day gap for recovery instead.

*Planned, easy, repeatable weekly goals (this week):*
*(1/5)* Walk to the shop
*(1/2)* Go to the gym
*(1/2)* Make dinner for myself
*(1/1)* Take a bus
*(0/5)* Wake up before 10 AM on a week day
*(3/7)* Go to sleep before midnight
*(0/1)* Initiate a conversation with a stranger
*(0/1)* Work on tidying/redecorating my room


----------



## purplegirl (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pep Talk!*

You know what? I think you are really on the right track to achieving your goals. You have a clear-cut plan and you are sticking with it. Bravo to you! And also, don't forget: even when you feel you haven't had the best week, you are still DOING something - you are still making progress toward what you want to achieve. We have to be thankful for the little steps as well as the big ones!
I have to follow in your footsteps - I need to overcome a big problem with clutter, and I let it overwhelm me. What I need to do is focus on a little bit each day. but i haven't been able to do that with any sort of regularity.
Thanks for sharing your experiences! Best of Luck!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

LOL, first workout? My first workout the muscles ached for a week straight, which is normal. After my second workout they ached only for about 3-4 days. It gradually goes down the more you do it, eventually to the point where it won't ache at all.

I'm really glad your taking these steps and working on goals. I think you may know as well as I do that it should open you up more. One thing I've found very true is that sometimes you have to step up your goals to prove to yourself that you can accomplish them. Like for instance, you may find yourself very anxious about one thing in particular (going to a bar alone), and sometimes you'll have to solely focus on that goal because it will present different challenges. The best part about doing what your doing now is that you'll learn from it and it will stay with you forever, which I can't even begin to tell you how important that is.

Great job and keep it up!!!:clap:boogie


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry for not updating this thread last week, I didn't have a good week (completely messed up my sleep), and just didn't feel like typing it all out, but I'm definitely updating it this week. I'm going to change a couple of goals. Namely, I'm going to change "walk to the shops" to "go for a walk", as I've been putting off going to the shops and have just been going for walks around the neighbourhood instead simply because I don't have anything to buy and don't want to waste money on food/drinks I don't really want anyway. There's never anyone in the shops when I go there anyway, except the shopkeeper, and I'm just as likely to bump into strangers walking around the neighbourhood. I'm also tempted to get rid of the totals bit in the first post as it's a pain to update every week, and every time I come up with a new goal I have to add it to there which is also annoying.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

*Week 4*
I cheated a bit on the waking up/going to sleep ones. If I woke up, but didn't get up for another hour because I was still half asleep, I put a tick there anyway, and I ticked the "go to sleep" if I was ready for bed before midnight. It's mainly me being too lazy to keep track of time exactly when I fill my sheet in, rather than cheating on purpose. I'll try and do a better job of it next week. I did everything else except talk to strangers (didn't really get a chance to) and tidy my room (can't really be bothered with it, and I need to move furniture out before tidying further and there's no room to put that outside my room).

I'm also changing the format of these posts a bit. I'm going to put all of the goals, regardless of difficulty, in one block in the updates, and put them into 2 separate categories ("easy" and "hard") in the first post, however I'm quite lazy at tracking so if I do goals that aren't on my schedule, I'll have to remember to add them to the total, which I probably won't because I have the memory of a goldfish.

*Goals:*
*(4/4)* Go for a walk
*(2/2)* Go to the gym
*(2/2)* Make dinner for myself
*(1/1)* Take a bus
*(1/1)* Go shopping
*(1/1)* Put cheques in the bank
*(7/7)* Wake up before 10 AM
*(6/7)* Go to sleep before midnight
*(0/2)* Initiate a conversation with a stranger
*(0/1)* Work on tidying/redecorating my room


----------

